# Walk behind sander?



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm looking for a better way of sanding walkways at a condo complex. Right now all we have are 5 gallon buckets and our hands and we have appx 140 individual walkways plus a bunch or longer walkways that connect parking lots . Does anyone know of a walkbehind sand spreader or a better way of treating walkways because our current setup is just taking way too long?

Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

I used my Lesco walk-behind spreader the other day for sand. I used the tube sand and it spread it great. Just make sure the sand isnt frozen.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

What do you spread sand or salt or mix, and what type of sidewalks are you doing, cement, flagstone, etc...

For sand a regular walkbehind spreader will definitly work, they even make ride on spreaders for lazy people like myself.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Why would you want to apply sand to a walkway? Shouldn't you be using some sort of deicer?


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

We dont' use any sort of deicer because the condo board is affraid it will hurt the grass/plants. The only material we are allowed to use is sand, and it's a real pain. I've tried using my regular broadcast spreader for applying sand to the wakways but it just doesn't work. It works great for calcium chloride and other ice melt products, but bad for sand. The town of Portsmouth uses a sand spreader for their walkways that looks like a wheel barrow with a spreader on the bottom of it. From what I could see it worked great, but I don't know who makes it or where i can find a better spreader for sand, especially wet sand.

Thanks for the help!
Brian


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

There are treated salts out there that won't hurt grass or plants.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Why don't you use a CMA based ice melt? It is no more corrosive than tap water.


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

If you can get me a specific product name I can research, I can present it to the condo board and try to amend the contract. If I can get away from having to sand these walkways and use a product that is more effective I sure will. Unfortuantely, this is one of those contracts you wish you never got involved with and no matter what you do you will always get complaints. Pretty much this place is full of senior citizens and people that have nothing better to do than complain about stuff. The property manager told me to approach treating the condo as if every person had to get around on crutches or with a walker. That is one of the reasons why they emphasize sand because they feel that it provides the best traction. From what I understand the previos contractor that plowed used something on the walkways that killed all the grass and plants around the walkways so they don't want us using anything other than sand.

Once again, thanks for the help!
Brian


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

There are two I know of. Magic Salt is one. And I will find the magazine that has the other so I can get that name


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

Try a DROP SPREADER??


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

is the other landscapers choice?


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I found This today and am thinking of buying it.
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...?storeId=6970&productId=200031074&R=200031074
Has anybody used it?


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

landcare pa said:


> is the other landscapers choice?


We use/sell Landscapers Choice Ice melt, just started this year. The product works extremely well. I will be totally satisfied in the spring if there is no grass damage.


----------



## empire (Nov 26, 2004)

HI how much a bag is that? alot of guys around her use it but i dont know were to get it or how much it is.


----------

